# Bonus Chat!



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Open now.. beers is almost all gone....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

gotta do this more often


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dang, just got home from town...what all did I miss???


----------

